# Natural cancer support course



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Hopefully this is the right spot of this
**Im not affiliated with this at all, I get nothing from passing this along**
I’ve been following a Canine Herbalist Cat Lane for a few years now. She specializes in nutrition and herbal support for dogs and cats. Has worked in the field for over 20 years and works with a ton of cancer cases. 
She just decided to run an online tutorial (think short course) on natural cancer management. 
I’ve taken a tutorial or two of hers this past year and you get a lot of really great info for what she charges. Just wanted to pass it along in case anyone was interested. 
https://www.thepossiblecanine.com/natural-support-canine-cancer-online-tutorial


----------

